# Reels For An 8 Weight



## jodybo

My reel is about 10 years old and I have no idea what's out there these days. I'd love some commentary on the best options. I don't need the most expensive reel money can buy, but I don't need the cheapest either. Redfish are my target and my current rod is a sage RPLXI.


----------



## Joe. T.

i would suggest ebay and dont be in a hurry.i just picked up another orvis battenkill la v reel in new shape for 117.00 bucks(looked brand new) it even had backing and line.sage, orvis,lampson all have quality reels for decent prices.not sure what your budget is.


----------



## Meadowlark

Check these out: http://www.allenflyfishing.com/

Excellent reels for the price.


----------



## Billy Baroo

Lamson konic....i dont care for the the new look but its got a solid drag for the money. As for the cheaper orvis, those went downhill when flyfishing catalog started pushing dog bedss. To much plastic parts....Their higher end reels are solid though.


----------



## Joe. T.

never have seen those allen reels but they look cool.billy your right orvis has put out some ****. i own 2 now and thier the ones that were made in england (3 spoke design)which is why i jumped on the one on ebay .years back i traded a lp3.5 lampson for one of the newer bk la and was i disappointed ended up selling it for 75 bucks .i wish i still had my lampson lp3 not much of a reel but it was well built.


----------



## jodybo

Thanks for the responses.

I guess I should have given more color to what I'm looking for from a price standpoint. Suppose there were 5 price points with 1 being the most expensive reels you can buy and 5 being the cheapest. What are some options in price point 2 that are good for saltwater and good for redfish and the annual or so bonefish trip.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Meadowlark

Bonefish are a whole different ballgame...you really need to be concerned about a drag system with them...even small bonefish will often smoke your drag. My recommendation above stands....because they have a very capable drag system.


----------



## dc1502

If you want to spend around $400 look here http://www.cheekyflyfishing.com/reels
If you want to stay on the low budget side , Cabelas has the ECHO ION reels for sale at around $80.00 http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...ferralID=560ccd38-7de9-11e2-97b3-001b2166becc


----------



## daddyhoney

Lampson Lite speed.


----------



## meterman

orvis hydros


----------



## dc1502

Yet another option that I know will hold up solid in the salt for around $140 "Stone Creek M60" .I have abused these reels in the surf and they keep on going .


----------



## Unbound

That Allen Alpha II looks like a bargain. Do you think the 3 would hold up to an occassional bonefish or king or would I be better off upgrading?


----------



## Crow's Nest

Cabela's Prestige III

Made by Lamson $89

Great Reel for the money and comes with Lamson' conical drag system. Salt Water ready


----------



## Meadowlark

Unbound said:


> That Allen Alpha II looks like a bargain. Do you think the 3 would hold up to an occassional bonefish or king or would I be better off upgrading?


It held up great on Alaska's best steehead and silvers....but a big king might spool you, the normal king would be fine but one of those big smokers just might need more line(sure would be fun to find out h.


----------



## marshstalker

Get the alpha III. I have the 2 and the tolerances are a bit off but its a great reel. I've had mine for about a year now and it's held up to constant abuse. The 3 is $50 more and is supposed to be a great improvement over the 2. I'm putting an order in soon for a new one.


----------



## Sharkhunter

I have a Titon that has served me well. I would buy another.


----------



## marshstalker

Sharkhunter said:


> I have a Titon that has served me well. I would buy another.


Aren't you 2fags from texas? Allen is a TEXAS company. Its made overseas like everyone. But nautilus. Just sayin.....


----------



## ChadM

*Fly reel*

In that price point you cant beat the allen alpha II. I fish them in saltwater and
Stealhead in the northwest and the drag can handle both


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Allen makes a solid reel. I have the Trout II on my 6wt and it's great for light saltwater and bass.


----------



## Husky

For a bonefish reel I recommend the Lamson Litespeed 3.5. That's what I purchased for my bonefishing trip last year and was very happy with it. I also had many decade-old 8wt reels and older, and really love the quick pick up of the true large arbor. Bonefishing trips are expensive. Don't bring gear that you don't trust. 

Other reels I've landed bonefish with are the Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor and Orvis DXR. I hung the Mid Arbor off of a 6 weight that I didn't know if I'd actually use on the trip, but the wind was calm one day and it was the perfect rod for the situation. On bonefish the mid arbor is nice, but not as nice as a true large arbor. It did the job though. My arm was still quite tired of cranking by the time I landed larger fish.

For years, my primary bonefish reel was the Orvis DXR. It works great, but is a traditional arbor. I still use it all the time for redfish and speckled trout. 

So, given my experiences with a modern large arbor, a fairly modern mid arbor design, and a more classic standard arbor, I'd say go for a large arbor reel like a Litespeed. My father used the Orvis Hydros and was impressed with it as well. 

Have fun!


----------



## flatscat1

I really like the Ross Evolution reels. The size 3.5 or size 4 is ample for saltwater species. They are so lightweight that I fihd myself using them (bonefish, redfish, etc.) far more than my kmore expensive Tibors and Abels.


----------



## robdog

Lamson Konic is a geat reel at a great price. I upgraded to a Galvan Torque which I love for absolutley no reason. The Lamson was just fine. I also have a Orvis Hydros I use in the surf and it's been great as well.


----------



## Fishing Fedora

Anything Waterworks Lamson makes, including the Cabela's WLx.


----------



## Laguna Freak

Nautilus FWX. Check it out! Not super expensive but has super features.


----------



## Bama 82

What rod would you pair with these reels?


----------



## Fishing Fedora

My 9wt (with the WLx) is a W&M Blair Wiggins S-Curve. So far I have been impressed with it, and my guide in Roatan was really impressed with it, when he asked to cast it around a bit (made me feel pretty inadequate when he started casting every inch of the 100' fly line off the reel).

My 7wt (with the Guru) is a TFO BVK. Just got it a couple weeks ago, so haven't had a chance to cast it, but the reputation of TFO precedes them, to say the least.

TFO just announced a rod designed by Flip Pallot, the "Mangrove". Kind of wished I had waited for it.


----------



## LUISJG

You can pickup abel super 7 for 380 on ebay new and will
Last you forever and ever


----------



## caddis

http://bonefishhawaii.com/8-weight-challenge-salt-water-fly-reel-review/

Great article that directly covers what you're asking about. Note his comments at the top that mirror LUISJG's. Only issue I've seen with Abels is weight but haven't looked recently. Sometimes a little extra weight keeps things like spools from bending...

Todd


----------



## Russ757

Lamson Konic!


----------



## Jonc

*8 weight reel*

You may want to check out the sage 1600 large arbor reel. I bought one a few years back and tested it plenty on king salmon and big steelhead up here. Sweet reel, very smooth and right at $100.

Jonc


----------



## rjackh

Colton Torrent. Great reel at a great price. I have been very happy with mine. If you want top of the line, Hatch 7 Plus.


----------



## YAKNTX

My 8wt reel is made by Loop










Best drag that i've found and fast line pickup


----------



## lapesca67

The Allen reels are the best on the market for the $$$$. Their quality and finish is comparable to the $400+ reels. I have Orvis, Tibor, Ross and Lamson and the Allen is my favorite......


----------



## rjackh

http://www.coltonfly.com/torrent.php


----------



## Eric Glass

Nother good redfish reel is a Danielsson FW 4seven; I've tried to kill mine for several years with no luck. Super light, super smooth, pretty bullet proof.


----------



## RUFcaptain

rjackh said:


> http://www.coltonfly.com/torrent.php


+1 on the Colton reels. They usually have a pretty good sale at the end of the year if you can wait that long.


----------



## dsim3240

For ~$200 I would recommend the TFO BVK it's a nice lite large arbor reel with an adequate drag. You can get it a FTU or Bass Pro.


----------

